# straw question



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That an obvious solution of course, however my timer can water only 3 times a day. (out of the 4 different homes I owned out here only 1 could even water 4 times a day).

If I can't stay ahead of the excessive evaporation caused by the hot sun and the super low humidity we have out here by adding more and more water, then the alternative is finding a means to keep more of the moisture in the soil and slow the evaporation- hence the need for some straw to do exactly that.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

but straw don't look too good


----------



## LandscapePro (Dec 31, 2005)

Mike,

You might consider upgrading your controller. Here's a link.......

http://www.hunterindustries.com/Products/Controllers/iccintro.html

Eight start times per program with 4 programs available. Throw in the "cycle and soak" feature and you've got more than enough flexibility for anything you want to do. There's also a program that runs for 12 hrs to be used for drip irrigation and can be run in conjunction with another program.

best of luck....

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

LandscapePro said:


> You might consider upgrading your controller.


Just so I can use one feature of it once and never again? Doesn't seem too cost effective to me.


----------



## LandscapePro (Dec 31, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Just so I can use one feature of it once and never again? Doesn't seem too cost effective to me.



No, so you can upgrade your irrigation system to achieve the results you desire.

If you want to spend time and effort to eliminate the weeds you'll get with straw and achieve the results you've gotten in the past, go that route.

Mike
Landscape Contractor #2576


----------

